
Design 101: How to Make Great Ethereum DApps - gpalayer
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/8yugqy/design_101_how_to_make_great_ethereum_dapps/
======
angstromezanine
This is wildly inaccurate.

Most of the challenge when building a Dapp is figuring out how to build
infrastructure around Ethereum and dealing with the fact that ETH is
incredibly fucking slow for the time being...

Whoever wrote this is either an idiot, on the Consensys Kool-aid pay roll or
just finished blowing some marketing moron like Jeremy Gardner...

------
jhabdas
Isn't that an oxymoron? Great apps require scale which Ethereum has not. Sure
go ahead and add sharding your just punting the problem EOS solved already.

